
Psyche-c – Automatic Compilation of Partially-Available C Sources - vkazanov
http://cuda.dcc.ufmg.br/psyche-c/
======
rwmj
I couldn't get the page to work, but I'm intrigued by what happens when you
give it random data and it tries to infer a working C program from it.

------
mruts
While sounding cool, this kind of project seems to exist solely to generate a
paper, not because anyone actually has this problem.

~~~
vkazanov
I wouldn't be so sure. This thing given a syntactically valid piece of code
infers all declarations required by it.

They implemented a working demo, along with some helper code so they are
trying to push it.

How about IDEs?

~~~
zeotroph
And may be a a road to gradual typing, i.e. a forward looking auto. The
language spec will probably never allow if (maybe someday in C++), but IDEs
might fill in the type for you if it can be deduced from a call site later on.

~~~
vkazanov
Yes, that.

I find it really... Wonderful how types and declarations are inferred from
actual code using 'em.

OTOH, this is something I see a lot in Hindley-Milner typed languages,
although they don't usually go too far here, i.e. it's not like OCaml or
Haskell generates a type declaration for me.

